# WinAntivirusPro



## pirate7010 (Oct 23, 2005)

Help, how do I get rid of this. It keep showing up, along with another one that is similar


----------



## wdm2291 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi pirate7010



Cheeseball81 said:


> Click here to download *HJTsetup.exe*: http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTSetup.exe
> Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
> 
> Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
> ...


Wayne


----------



## pirate7010 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks, I also get stuff from Freeze and want to get rid of that also. Here is the file.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:50:28 AM, on 12/30/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Notebook Utilities\HPWirelessMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\One-Touch\OneTouch.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Valued Customer\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.iwon.com/index.jsp?PG=home&SEC=bnav
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.iwon.com/index.jsp?PG=home&SEC=bnav
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\ibm00001.exe"
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\COMPAN~1\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ATLDistrib Object - {3FE36807-69ED-45D1-B9BE-85C0E3F75B6A} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyw.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\COMPAN~1\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Display Settings] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Notebook Utilities\hptasks.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QT4HPOT] C:\Program Files\HPQ\One-Touch\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Shell] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\ibm00001.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Billminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\billmind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\QWDLLS.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by101fd.bay101.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: yayyw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyw.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Interface Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: HPWirelessMgr - Hewlett-Packard Co. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Notebook Utilities\HPWirelessMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## wdm2291 (Nov 5, 2004)

Download and install *CleanUp!* from here:
http://www.stevengould.org/downloads/cleanup/CleanUp40.exe

Open *Cleanup!* by double-clicking the icon on your desktop (or from the Start > All Programs menu).
Set the program up as follows:
Click "Options..."
Move the arrow down to "Custom CleanUp!"
Put a check next to the following (Make sure nothing else is checked!):
Empty Recycle Bins
Delete Cookies
Delete Prefetch files
Cleanup! All Users
Click OK
*DO NOT RUN IT YET*

You will need to disable Microsoft AntiSpyware as it will interfere with the fix. You can enable it again after these problems are fixed.

Open *Microsoft AntiSpyware*.

Click on *Tools*, *Settings*. In the left pane, click on* Real-time Protection*.
Under *Startup Options*uncheck Enable the *Microsoft AntiSpyware Security Agents on startup (recommended).*

Under *Real-time spyware threat protection *uncheck *Enable real-time spyware threat protection (recommended).*
After you uncheck these, click on the *Save* button and close *Microsoft AntiSpyware*.
Right click on the *Microsoft AntiSpyware *icon on the taskbar and select *Shutdown Microsoft AntiSpyware*.

Please print these instructions out for use in Safe Mode or save them to a Notepad file on your desktop to refer to, as you won't be able to see this browser window in Safe Mode.

Please download *VundoFix.exe *to your desktop:
http://www.atribune.org/downloads/VundoFix.exe

Double-click *VundoFix.exe *to extract the files
This will create a *VundoFix* folder on your desktop.
After the files are extracted, please reboot your computer into Safe Mode. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the F8 key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter.
Once in safe mode open the *VundoFix* folder and doubleclick on *KillVundo.bat*
You will first be presented with a warning.
It should look like this



> VundoFix V2.15 by Atri
> By using VundoFix you agree that you are doing so at your own risk
> Press enter to continue....


At this point press *Enter* one time.
Next you will see:



> Please Type in the file path as instructed by the forum staff
> and then press enter:


At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):

*C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyw.dll*

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix.
Next you will see:



> Please type in the second file path as instructed by the forum
> staff then press enter:.


At this point please type the following file path (make sure to enter it exactly as below!):

*C:\WINDOWS\System32\wyyay.**

Press *Enter* to continue with the fix.
The fix will run then HijackThis will open, if it does not open automatically please open it manually.
In HijackThis, please place a check next to the following items, then close ALL other windows and browsers (EXCEPT HijackThis) and click FIX CHECKED:

*O2 - BHO: ATLDistrib Object - {3FE36807-69ED-45D1-B9BE-85C0E3F75B6A} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyw.dll

O20 - Winlogon Notify: yayyw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyw.dll*

After you have fixed these items, close HijackThis.

Press enter to exit the program then manually reboot your computer.

The fix will tell you to shutdown using the Power button. Hold in your power button until the computer shuts down. Wait about 15 seconds and then restart the computer into regular windows.

*Chkdsk* will run. This is normal. It will take a few minutes and is checking your file system because of the Bad Shutdown we caused.

Now run *Cleanup!*
Press the CleanUp! button to start the program. Let it run and when it is finished, close the program.

It may ask you to reboot at the end, click NO.

Now please go here and do an online scan:

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/activescan.htm

have it fix anything and everything it can.

Be sure to save the log and post it back here in your next reply, along with a new HijackThis log.

Wayne


----------



## pirate7010 (Oct 23, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:29:37 PM, on 1/2/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Notebook Utilities\HPWirelessMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\One-Touch\OneTouch.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Valued Customer\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.iwon.com/index.jsp?PG=home&SEC=bnav
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://my.iwon.com/index.jsp?PG=home&SEC=bnav
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=explorer.exe "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\ibm00001.exe"
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\COMPAN~1\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ATLDistrib Object - {3FE36807-69ED-45D1-B9BE-85C0E3F75B6A} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyw.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.3000.1001\en-us\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\COMPAN~1\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Display Settings] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Notebook Utilities\hptasks.exe /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QT4HPOT] C:\Program Files\HPQ\One-Touch\OneTouch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyexpr.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Shell] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\ibm00001.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Billminder.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\billmind.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Scheduled Updates.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\bagent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Quicken Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Quicken\QWDLLS.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2\bin\npjpi142.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_US&c=Q304&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://by101fd.bay101.hotmail.msn.com/resources/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: yayyw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyw.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: Gear Security Service (GEARSecurity) - GEAR Software - C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
O23 - Service: HP Configuration Interface Service (HPConfig) - Hewlett-Packard - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPConfig.exe
O23 - Service: HPWirelessMgr - Hewlett-Packard Co. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\Notebook Utilities\HPWirelessMgr.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe


----------



## wdm2291 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi pirate, sorry for the delay in responding. I was very busy with some things and thus offline for a couple days.

Please run HijackThis again and put a check next to the following entries, then close all other windows and browsers (EXCEPT HijackThis) and then click "Fix Checked":

*O2 - BHO: ATLDistrib Object - {3FE36807-69ED-45D1-B9BE-85C0E3F75B6A} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyw.dll (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: yayyw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyw.dll (file missing)*

Then run HijackThis again and post the new log here (along with the log from the Panda ActiveScan)

Wayne


----------



## ppearson99 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for all of this. The HijackThis said to paste the results of the search here; so here goes:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:43:38 PM, on 19/06/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Unable to get Internet Explorer version!

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\eEBSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Corel\WordPerfect Office 2000\PROGRAMS\dad9.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\3web\3web.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe 
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {21cf4856-3f58-45a4-89b6-162c992226ac} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\docdno.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {85CF4327-68DE-1974-B32E-766E84A9706C} - C:\WINDOWS\wcidBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {933E7167-F302-48C8-A4E9-19C4D4C15B3B} - C:\PROGRA~1\3web\AFE.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EPSON Web-To-Page - {EE5D279F-081B-4404-994D-C6B60AAEBA6D} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [windows auto update] msblast.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus CX3200] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S10IC2.EXE /P19 "EPSON Stylus CX3200" /O6 "USB001" /M "Stylus CX3200"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelliPoint] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft IntelliPoint\point32.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Desktop Application Director 9.LNK = C:\Program Files\Corel\WordPerfect Office 2000\PROGRAMS\dad9.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Norton Confidence Online - {144FDEB7-A23D-4D39-A00E-AA44195535B6} - C:\WINDOWS\wcidButton.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.napster.com
O16 - DPF: {CCC46940-DED0-476C-A27E-115B10DAE0B4} - http://td.nortonconfidenceonline.com/plug-in/WSAS.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{48B8F91C-7DC6-46B2-9FBB-706542406759}: NameServer = 209.197.128.2 209.195.95.95
O20 - Winlogon Notify: docdno - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\docdno.dll
O23 - Service: EpsonBidirectionalService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\eEBSVC.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON Printer Status Agent2 (EPSONStatusAgent2) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe

................................................................................................................................
This is my first time to post here. Thank you for your help!!
PPearson


----------



## ppearson99 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello!
I followed your directions given on Dec 30 and all is well now. THANKS!   

PPearson


----------



## marc11864 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi, newbie here on the forum and a friend of mine recently acuumulated this malware and at least one other called SurfSideKick 3. I've download and run Hijack This and and am attaching . Additionally, I've completed downloading all of the other software but did not want to begin correcting this until I've postedand received word from someone more experienced as to my next steps.

Thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:38:03 PM, on 9/18/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = 
http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = 
http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = 
Internet Explorer Provided by Cox High Speed Internet
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {02EE5B04-F144-47BB-83FB-A60BD91B74A9} 
- C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 3\SskBho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - 
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - 
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} 
- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - 
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - 
{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EDDFB8AF-594D-73B8-6AE5-5680003D0FB0} - 
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tcdjew.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} 
- c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - 
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - 
c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [tgcmd] "C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" 
/server /startmonitor /deaf
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] 
"c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] 
"c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] 
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program 
Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program 
Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program 
Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program 
Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program 
Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] 
%SystemRoot%\system32\mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint 
Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common 
Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pop06apelt] C:\WINDOWS\thiselt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SurfSideKick 3] C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 
3\Ssk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [AAW] 
"C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\Ad-Aware.exe" "+b1"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SpybotSnD] "C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & 
Destroy\SpybotSD.exe" /autocheck
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" 
/background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe 
-quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program 
Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program 
Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.0.720.3640\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Iuor] "C:\WINDOWS\FNTS~1\userinit.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Jkxatjk] C:\Documents and Settings\Johnny\My 
Documents\?racle\n?pdb.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search 
& Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SurfSideKick 3] C:\Program Files\SurfSideKick 
3\Ssk.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program 
Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - 
res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program 
Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program 
Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program 
Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - 
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - 
{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - 
{5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - 
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - 
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - 
{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Program Files\Internet 
Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.elitemediagroup.net
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating 
System Class) - 
http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,90/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5526B4C6-63D6-41A1-9783-0FABF529859A} - 
http://cabs.elitemediagroup.net/cabs/mediaview.cab
O16 - DPF: {8714912E-380D-11D5-B8AA-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Upload 
Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yuplapp.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) 
- 
http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,23/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - 
http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - 
"C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: repairs303169590.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - 
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - Unknown owner - 
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - 
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - 
McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com VirusScan Online Realtime Engine (MCVSRte) - 
McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe


----------



## wes harden (Sep 21, 2006)

ok I DL'd Hijack this ran a scan and here is my log file
thanks for any help

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:37:59 AM, on 9/21/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
D:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
D:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
D:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
D:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
D:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
H:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
H:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
D:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
D:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
D:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE D:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE D:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "D:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "D:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = H:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - D:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - D:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - D:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1140933813833
O16 - DPF: {A2E05F45-F127-4092-B9F7-9A02C3E04C77} (HGPlugin7USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin7USA.cab
O16 - DPF: {CD995117-98E5-4169-9920-6C12D4C0B548} (HGPlugin9USA Class) - http://gamedownload.ijjimax.com/gamedownload/dist/hgstart/HGPlugin9USA.cab
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - D:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - D:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - D:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## Ages (May 2, 2006)

I am having tons of popups from the Winantiviruspro adware. I ran hijackthis and here is my logfile. Please let me know the steps to eradicate this problem.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:06:16 PM, on 9/26/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\IoloSGCtrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\SystemGuardAlerter.exe
C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\SMSystemAnalyzer.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Hacker\KAVPF.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\John\Desktop\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {15694721-29F3-42A3-B7C3-9947BB0938F1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbndpl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAVPersonal50] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal\kav.exe" /minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemGuardAlerter] SystemGuardAlerter.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SMSystemAnalyzer] "C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\SMSystemAnalyzer.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NBJ] "C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero BackItUp\NBJ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kaspersky Anti-Hacker.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Hacker\KAVPF.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01A88BB1-1174-41EC-ACCB-963509EAE56B} (SysProWmi Class) - http://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysPro.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1154012344750
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1154012333437
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dbndpl - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\dbndpl.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Ahead Software AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: iolo System Guard (IOLO_SRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\iolo\System Mechanic Professional 6\IoloSGCtrl.exe
O23 - Service: kavsvc - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal\kavsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ulead Burning Helper (UleadBurningHelper) - Ulead Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\DVD\ULCDRSvr.exe


----------



## cicero (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm a total newbie. Ran the HJT program and this is what I got. Can anyone help?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:43:24 AM, on 10/1/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\zHotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3300 Series\lxccmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\Playlist.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Evidence Eliminator\ee.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcccoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CE5D0981-B6CF-4995-A42C-37818B6DB761} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\h32dlt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShowWnd] ShowWnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioAudioCentral] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MediaFace Integration] "C:\Program Files\Fellowes\MediaFACE 4.0\SetHook.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCCCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCCtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxccmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3300 Series\lxccmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] "C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE" /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDTray] "C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDBitSet] "C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDBitSet.exe" /NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Reminder] %WINDIR%\Creator\Remind_XP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dvd43] "C:\Program Files\dvd43\dvd43_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin.dll
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://symantec.atgnow.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01113300-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (Support.com Configuration Class) - http://symantec2.atgnow.com/sdccommon/download/tgctlcm.cab
O16 - DPF: {01118F00-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (SupportSoft RemoteControl Class) - http://symantec.atgnow.com/sdccommon/download/ssrc.cab
O16 - DPF: {01119400-3E00-11D2-8470-0060089874ED} (SupportSoft Listener Control) - http://symantec.atgnow.com/sdccommon/download/sprtctlln.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {3451DEDE-631F-421C-8127-FD793AFC6CC8} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990200-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec SmartIssue) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {44990301-3C9D-426D-81DF-AAB636FA4345} (Symantec Script Runner Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1145397726671
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/SymAData.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B59DBE7E-F2F6-4F4A-95D4-DAA18CF1D20C}: NameServer = 66.60.64.32,66.28.0.45
O20 - Winlogon Notify: h32dlt - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\h32dlt.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: lxcc_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcccoms.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


----------



## marc11864 (Sep 19, 2006)

It doesn't appear that anyone knowledgable on this application is currently monitoring this thread. I've tried a number of things on my friends pc and found it to be infested with spy/malware inclusive of WinAntivirusPro.

Maybe it would be best to start a new thread on this subject as it seems that there are a number of us who have attracted this beasty.


----------



## starwarslady (Dec 2, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:33:04 AM, on 12/2/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5700.0006)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\Navw32.exe
F:\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sbc.yahoo.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54729
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=55245&clcid={SUB_CLCID}
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dGcREs] C:\WINDOWS\vryybbol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [urgp] C:\WINDOWS\urgp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRISMSVR.EXE] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE" /APPLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NCLaunch] C:\WINDOWS\NCLAUNCH.EXe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - Startup: 2WireSetup.lnk = C:\Program Files\2Wire\WebWorks.exe
O4 - Global Startup: 2Wire Wireless Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\2Wire 802.11g Wireless\PRISMCFG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {88D758A3-D33B-45FD-91E3-67749B4057FA} - http://dm.screensavers.com/dm/installers/si/1/sinstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - (no CLSID) - (no file)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe" /h ccCommon (file missing)
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I am closing this thread.

Anyone with a similar problem *Please start a new thread! *

If you don't know how to start a new thread click here: http://www.techguy.org/welcome.html and look at #4.


----------

